# Whats my WPG??



## tgc (4 Dec 2007)

I've read that the wpg guide does not really apply to larger tanks, also I have read that using MV lamps also changes things, so with that in mind i was wondering if any of you can give me a rough idea of what my wpg is.

The tank is 92.5 US gallons with Mercury vapour lamp.

Cheers Tim


----------



## daniel19831123 (4 Dec 2007)

I think wpg does apply to bigger tank. 3wpg in a big tank and you would grow about everything. It doesn't really apply to nano tank as plants require a minimum light intensity to grow. For example, you have a 2 gallon tank and you stick a 9w lighting on the tank. theoretically speaking you will have 4.5 wpg but practically you won't be able to grow anything. Put an 11w tube in and you will grow something. Stick a 24w tube in and you can grow everything. There was a very good article on lighting if you google on the web. It goes through the basic principle of lighting and comparing lumen and lux per area in comparison to sun light and tank lighting. I'll try to see if I can find it..

PS. How many watt light does your mercury vapour produces?


----------



## tgc (4 Dec 2007)

Sorry forgot to add its a 125w


----------



## daniel19831123 (4 Dec 2007)

What's the height of the tank? If it's 18"-24" tall then I'm afraid that the light is not going to grow much plants besides java fern and anubias.or other low light plants. You will have difficulties growing more demanding plants.that requires higher light intensity.


----------

